# مشكلة نو فروست كريازي



## ahmed1889 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

عندي مشكلة مع ثلاجة نو فروست كريازي 14 قدم اشترتها من شهرين بالضبط.المشكلة ان الفريزر بس هو اللي شغال اما الجزء السفلي لا يعمل و لا يبرد علي الاطلاق او تبريده ضعيف جدا تكاد لا تشعر بيه.جبت بتوع صيانة الشركة قالو السبب من الباب و قعد يحط مية سخنة في الفريزر و بعدين قال لي شغلها كمان ساعتين برضه الجزء السفلي لا يعمل حتي الان ارجو المساعدة و النصيحة .


----------



## Tanuf3737 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

صاحبي تاكد من عمل المروحة ثانيا لف مفتاح الهواء ال موجود في الفريزر خليه يمر هواء في الصندوق السفلي من الثلاجة ثالثا تاكد من الضاغط هل يعمل بستمرار او انه يفصل رابعا ياكد من وجود ماء في الصندوق أسفل الثلاجة


----------



## خالدة نصرت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كانت بوابة تمرير الهواء مفتوحة فلربما ان المزلاق الخاص بها لايعمل او مكسور


----------



## احمد مصطفى المصرى (2 يناير 2011)

عندى مشكله فى الديب فريزر انه يحدث صوت جامد فى بعض الفترات اثناء تشغيله ثم ينتهى الصوت فجأة ارجو ان اعرف ماهو السبب وارجو ارسال نمرة مركز الصيانه لكاريزى او عنوان اخد المتخصصين فى تصليح ديب فريزر كريازى خصوصا اذا كان قريب من حى السيده زينب


----------



## انور العامري (8 يناير 2011)

اخوي يمكن يكون الفرست او التايمر خربان


----------



## ريمون عادل (10 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي مشكلة مع ثلاجة نو فروست كريازي 14 قدم
انا المشكلة كان فى صدادفى الكابراري فكيت وصلكت الصداد ولاحمت الموسير واخزت فكيوم لى الديرة وشحانت على15على عداد الضغات لاحازت ان الرجع ميفراز تاكد من عمل المروحة اما الجزء السفلي لا يعمل و لا يبرد علي الاطلاق او تبريده ضعيف جدا تكاد لا تشعر بيه لفيت مفتاح الهواء ال موجود في الفريزر سلاكت المزلاق الخاص بها تمرير الهواء مفتوحة الفريزر تبرادة ضعيف حطيط مياة فى الفريزرتخوز12ساعة وتكون ثلج هش ليس ثلب


----------



## ريمون عادل (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ريمون عادل قال:


> عندي مشكلة مع ثلاجة نو فروست كريازي 14 قدم
> انا المشكلة كان فى صدادفى الكابراري فكيت وصلكت الصداد ولاحمت الموسير واخزت فكيوم لى الديرة وشحانت على15على عداد الضغات لاحازت ان الرجع ميفراز تاكد من عمل المروحة اما الجزء السفلي لا يعمل و لا يبرد علي الاطلاق او تبريده ضعيف جدا تكاد لا تشعر بيه لفيت مفتاح الهواء ال موجود في الفريزر سلاكت المزلاق الخاص بها تمرير الهواء مفتوحة الفريزر تبرادة ضعيف حطيط مياة فى الفريزرتخوز12ساعة وتكون ثلج هش ليس ثلب


ارجو المساعدة و النصيحة .


----------



## فالكون شاهين (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكله الثلاجه اولا تأكد من التبريد على الكويل بالكامل وتأكد من عمل المروحه ثم اختبر الثرمودسك ال15و40 ثم اختبر السخان الموجود اسفل الملف والموجود على الملف ثم التايمر وكذلك فتحه دخول الهواء الى الكابينه واله ولى التوفيق


----------



## فالكون شاهين (11 سبتمبر 2011)

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل خميس (22 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا عامل موضوع فى كذا منتدى بنفس المشكله دى ......الثلاجه مشتغلتش اكتر من شهر بعدين ظهر فيها العيب القاتل دا .....على فكره ثلاجة كريازى راحت عليها... انا برشح الثلاجه العاديه احسن من البخار لو حد هيشترى ثلاجه جديده ... ياريت لو حد لقى الحل ياريت يضيف رد بالحل علشان انا زهقت من ام الثلاجه دى :4:


----------



## Angabow (4 فبراير 2013)

عندى مشكلة مروحة ثلاجة كريازى موديل e250 ارجو ان اعرف رقم موديل المروحة


----------

